# [SOLVED (giving up)] "waiting for uevents" hang

## vose

Out of my depth here... 

I have a ASMedia 1061 chip that somehow manages two SATA connections (not sure that I'm describing this properly) and if nothing is plugged in to those connections, then Linux 4.1.12-gentoo boots and seems to work fine.

Plugging in a device (ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner) results in a "waiting for uevents" hang.  

I followed Shamus397's advice (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7279970.html) namely:

1) rc-update del udev sysinit

2) boot up normally and log in as root

3) /etc/init.d/udev start

4) switch to another VT and do a dmesg

The result is the system hangs after showing the following message.

kernel: nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

I am using VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" in /etc/portage/make.conf and so am skeptical that "kernel: nvidia: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout" is related to a video driver.  Moreover,  emerge --search nvidia indicated that no results of the search are installed.

According to random things on the web, it ought to be possible to make the ASMedia 1061 chip work in linux (though I have not found anything useful to help with my problem).   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by vose on Mon Jan 11, 2016 2:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Did you get any warnings about your kernel configuration when emerging udev?

In case you missed them, they can still be found in /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log

----------

## vose

No warnings about my kernel configuration when emerging udev.

Next I went fishing for nvidia, and the following revealed some nvidia stuff.

find /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/ -exec grep nvidia {} \; -print

So I tried

1) rm -r /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/

2) rm -r /usr/src/linux-4.1.12-gentoo

3) emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

4) rebuild the kernel, modules, and initramfs.

After that, the find command above revealed no nvidia stuff.  

I then replayed what is described in my initial post with nearly the same results: no devices plugged into the ASM1061 and the system is happy, but plug in the DVD and udev hangs for awhile and then I get a kernel panic.

I have a SIIG SC-SA0E12-S1 SATA 3.0 PCI-Express 2.0 card (which I never could get to work properly -- it randomly drops devices) and the DVD works fine when plugged into that until the Marvell 88SE9123 (that is the chip the SIIG uses) eventually drops devices (or so I suppose it is at fault, judging from reviews on the internet).  I never could get either the ASM1061 or Marvell 88SE9123 to function properly.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## chithanh

Is the Asmedia SATA controller integrated on your motherboard? If so, is there an option to run it in AHCI or IDE mode? Are you running the latest BIOS/UEFI that is available?

----------

## vose

The motherboard is Supermicro X10SAE BIOS 1.00 (05/03/2013), Asmedia SATA controller is integrated.

Running AHCI mode.

Won't update BIOS because I have no backup machine at this point and can't risk bricking the only functioning machine I have.   :Shocked: 

Have thought about getting a new rig, but have found nothing that is the analog of X10SAE with good reviews and at least 8 functioning sata connections (the X10SAE has 8 connections, but 2 are managed by the ASM1061 and therefore do not work).  IF anyone has a reliable recommendation for something new which will work with at least four 8G sticks of Kingston DIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1600 MHz ECC Unbuffered (preferably more),  Xeon E3-1270 v3, and GK208 [GeForce GT 640 Rev. 2], THEN I'ld like to hear it.  Cheaper would be to get lots of sata connections via a PCI board, but I can find absolutely nothing reasonably priced which will actually work reliably in linux (easy to find stuff advertized to work, but nothing has ever functioned for me -- I don't want raid, I just want lots of SATA connections).

----------

## chithanh

Try switching the Asmedia controller to IDE mode and building whatever driver drives it then as module. This will not give you optimal performance, but should at least allow you to boot.

About PCI/PCIe SATA cards, I had the best experience with Silicon Image chipsets.

----------

## vose

Thanks for the recommendation, I'll give up on marvel and ASMedia and try Silicon Image instead.   :Cool: 

----------

## krinn

you should use a livecd and plug it with it to see if problem appears there too.

because you are about to buy a new hardware and don't even know if it's just your system that have a problem with your old one.

what will you do if your newly silicon image is also ending with "waiting for uevents"???

----------

